
GitHub Explorer a Progressive Web App - plurby
https://github.com/trungdq88/github-explorer
======
ferdbold
Now THIS is a really sexy UI. Needs a desktop mode though.

------
trungdq88
Hi, would love to hear all the feedback. Thanks!

